# turtle help



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

what is the best size aquarium for a red slider from childhood to death?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Red Sliders can get much larger than a typical aquarium can house. You may eventually need an outdoor pen for them, depending on where you live, of course. 
Get the largest tank you can afford if you need to keep it in an aquarium for the time being. They grow fairly fast when healthy and will outgrow a typical aquarium in a couple years.


----------



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

so how long does a 25 gallon 50 gallon and 75 gallon last?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

75 will last a couple years perhaps.


----------



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

wow thats short 

thanks for the help everyone


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

a 75 might last forever but these get to be rather large animals that produce a rather large amount of waste, just prepare for that.. just depends on how you want to cram him in there really...


----------



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

i dont want to cause physical harm to the turtle or make him go crazy but i have nowhere to put a bigger tank. I think ill get a 75 gallon tank and just raise a turtle untill he outgrows the tank. What types of filters will i need? any recomendations for good stores ?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

good stores? you want to buy on the internet? 
The tank being on the floor will also hinder your ability to use certain types of filters btw, and also make it harder to clean (cannot siphon).. Consider a stand perhaps.


----------



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

whatever is the cheapest


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

red-ear sliders are illeagal now here in florida because they are crossbreeding with the native yellowbelly sliders, wheras the red ea is an exotic. chicken turtles are the same. a couple of years ago, I faound a native redbelly slider on the sidewalk at my library! we think a heron snatched him up from the local lake and droppped him. he hasn't grown a bit in his ten gallon tank but is perfectly happy. when I put him in this tank, I was sure he'd outgrow it.....


----------



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

i see so they adapt to thier enviorment?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

not always.... i just got lucky, because I rarely have to do water changes (water is always clear, always tests ok)..... you should get big tank for him, i doubt you can replicate my luckyness! (but you can always try)


----------

